# Touareg Amp Location



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

Could someone please tell me where the Touareg stock amplifier location is?
Everytime I hit a slight bump in the road, i lose my drivers side speakers both front and back. I want to check to see if there is a loose connection in the harness. Otherwise i will have VW look at it during my next service appointment.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Amp Location (SHUMopper)*

In the rear on the right side as you are looking at the car from the cargo area. Not an easy thing to get to since you need to remove the right side panel to access it. I don't mean just the door, the whole panel. I removed mine to install the cd changer and it was not fun putting it back together.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Amp Location (Yeti35)*

I've removed my amp without taking the side panel off. I took out the cd changer and then the cd changer bracket. The amp is mounted to the top of the cd changer bracket. I'm pretty good with mechanical things so I don't know how easy this would be for others but it was not terribly difficult, worth a try.


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Amp Location (V10)*

okay great. thanks for the info. mechanical stuff isnt a problem, so ill tackle it, no biggie. I just wanted to know an around about location before i started tearing everything apart. 
Thanks!


----------

